

People Don't Hate Change - They Hate You Trying to Change Them - Goladus
http://www.fistfuloftalent.com/2009/04/people-dont-hate-change-they-hate-you-trying-to-change-them.html

======
lotharbot
This is not just true of the corporate world; it's also true of relationships.
People are constantly changing, trying to better themselves or their lives or
their jobs.

People embrace change -- as long as it's the right type of change. It needs to
be change that they own, change that they think/feel is productive, change
that they view as a positive.

If you find people resistant to changes you're trying to impose, chances are,
it's not "change" they're resisting, but your particular choices. Identifying
a common goal and then allowing the other person to come up with a solution is
often a far better approach than declaring a solution someone else must
implement.

------
CapitalistCartr
Basically, people aren't slaves. If you want a significant change in their
daily lives, involve them rather than dictate to them. I'd like to say this is
so well known and obvious that it's absurd to write an article on it, but
seeing the corporate behavior and especially HR that I do, it's not.

